# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Frashe krem do biustu opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Ktoś stosował?
Jak wrazenia?
Rzeczywiście powiększa?  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zużyłam już 3 opakowania. Wiadomo, że przy 3 opakowaniu efekty nie będa tak widoczne jak przy pierwszym. Niemniej jestem z serum bardzo zadowolona. Tanie nie było ale rzeczywiscie widzę róznicę w wyglądzie biustu. Na oko piersi powiekszyły się o 1 rozmiar. A na pewno są jędrniejsze i podniesione.
O frashe dowiedziałam się na wizażu, zamawiałam przez internet. Szkoda,ze go nie ma stacjonarnie....

----------


## anka76

Serum dostałam w prezencie od męza ( narzekałam mu na swój biust i pewnie dość już miał tego babskiego jęczenia jak to bym chciała mieć większe piersi :P ) pierwszy raz się smaruję i widzę efekty! jak dotąd balsamy do biustu w najlepszym wypadku trochę nawilżały, ładnie pachniały i to by było na tyle. A sporo ich wczesniej rpzetestowałam bo i tołpę i eveline.  tym razem sukces! pachnie nieźle, wchłania się świetnie, a mój biust B poprawił zdecydowanie wygląd i jakby wyżej był! No  i jest większy. I to nie wrażenie bo ostatnio koleżanka mnie się zaptyała czy zmieniłam biustonosz czy co  :Smile:  

no i jest szalenie wydajny! Tak wieć uwazam,że cena w zestawieniu z wydajnością wcale nie jest taka wysoka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ktoś stosował?
> Jak wrazenia?
> Rzeczywiście powiększa?


Fajne  .  Czy powieksza? Troche tak ale musisz zrozumiem,że to krem a nie operacja. Jednak tak fajnie ujędrnia i podnosi piersi ,ze zamówiłam sobie już 3 opakowanie. Drogie ale tak jak piszą dziewczyny warto. Nie ma porównania z innymi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny a gdzie to kupić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny a gdzie to kupić?


Frashe tylko w sieic. No i najlepiej jest chyba zamawiac na stronie producenta. Widziałam raz na allegro, ale potem już nie. No i raz staconarnie w galerii ale jednak w necie cena była niższa.

----------


## Ewciula367

Dokładnie, o wiele lepszy niż inne preparaty, ja kupywałam na allegro za jakieś śmieszne pieniądze, a jest wart o wiele więcej, zarówno ja jak i narzeczony byliśmy zadowoleni z efektów  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No włąśnie sama na allegro nie widziałam .Tak więc zamawiałam przez internet na stronie u producenta. Potwierdzam, ze jak do tej pory jest to najlepszy krem do biustu jaki miałam. Tani nie jest i jak kupwałam to się zastanawiałam czy warto ale jednak teraz widzę,że warto.
Aplikacja przyjemna, opakowanie również 
Nie zawiodłam sie równiez na efektach. Biust stał sie jędrny, okrągły. Podniósł się oraz trochę powiększył. Nie mam nadal dużych piersi ale są zdecydowanie bardizej jędrne niż wcześniej  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ktoś stosował?
> Jak wrazenia?
> Rzeczywiście powiększa?


Fajne !  Miałam 2 opakowania Biust rzeczywiście się powiększył. Piersi się ujędrniły. Podoba mi się również to, że serum sie nie lepi jakk wiele tego typu kosmetyków i jest mega przyjemne w aplikacji.Jet to taki jakby zelik  o delikatnym zapachu. Jedyna wada to dostępność ;/ Ale tak to już jest często z takimi selektywnymi kosmetykami.

----------


## kamila676767

Ja stosowałam i jestem mega zadowolona!  :Wink:  
Nie no, nie powiększył się, ale się podniósł, a o taki efekt mi chodziło.

----------


## kamila676767

Ja stosowałam i jestem mega zadowolona!  :Wink:  
Nie no, nie powiększył się, ale się podniósł, a o taki efekt mi chodziło.

----------


## AlicjaN48

No nie działa to jak operacja i nie powiększy biustu o kilka rozmiarów, ale mi właściwie chodziło bardziej o ujędrnienie i ujędrniło. Konczę 1 opakowanie, które miałam baardzo długo i chyba też kupię kolejne, bo uzależniłam się od tego kremu haha Najbardziej podoba mi się to, że ma same naturalne składniki

----------


## MaryKing

Szkoda, że Frashe nie można kupić stacjonarnie w sklepie albo w aptece, ale poza tym bardzo fajne serum. Ma przyjemną konsystencję i moje piersi też jakby minimalnie podniosły się, a myślałam, że to jakaś schiza  :Big Grin:

----------


## patusia89

Ja stosuję i nie narzekam. Ma fajną konsystencję i fajnie nawilża  :Wink:  co najważniejsze jest wydajny i pomimo wysokiej ceny, naprawdę widzę efekty  :Smile:

----------


## Ula1982

ja zastanawiam się nad kupnem tego kremu, widziałam że na stronie jest -10 % zniżki, więc zawsze to jakaś ulga  :Smile:  krem nie należy do najtańszych ale z tego co widzę na forach, kobietki raczej zadowolone. Czy ktoś też się jeszcze waha?

----------


## kosmolove

ja stosuję i faktycznie nawilża i ujędrnia biust. Sprawdź sama, jeśli jesteś ciekawa  :Wink:

----------


## Juliania

oj kusicie  :Smile:  akurat ostatnio szukam kremu do biustu, chyba się zdecyduję.. a zależy mi na naturlanych składnikach i przedewszystkim skuteczności

----------


## elzuniap

trochę drogi ten krem.... i czy aby na pewno skuteczny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wychodzę z założenia, że jeśli coś jest drogie to i skuteczne. Nie ma innej opcji. Dlatego zawsze kupuję produkty z wyższej półki. Wolę kupować rzadziej ale lepiej... np ciuchy. Kupię kurtkę jedną za 500zł i starczy mi ona na kilka dobrych sezonów. Tak samo pewnie jest z tym kremem.

----------


## gosienkape

Ten Frashe całkiem niczego sobie... stosuję od 2 tygodni. Piersi stały się miękkie i jędrne. Ma fajną konsystencję i niedrażniący zapach  :Smile:  bardzo lubię w nim też to, że łatwo się rozciera i wchłania..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hmm a jaki jest skład tego serum? Nie lubię chemi ;/// wszędzie dziś pakują szkodliwe substancje

----------


## Ewa_laskowska

Mam ten krem. Jest ok ale tez beż żadnych rewelacji, serum jak serum. Plusy to na pewno starannie wyselekcjonowane składniki i faktyczne ujędrnienie skóry piersi. Minusem na pewno jest cena i brak dostępności w sklepach. Wybór tego kosmetyku to sprawa indywidualna, ja jednak kupię jeszcze jedno opakowanie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

→ _siepomaga.pl/lenajalowiec

→ instagram.com/waleczna_lenka/_

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od dwóch tygodni?? Ja zużyłam już prawie drugie opakowanie i nie widzę jakichś szczególnych efektów. Może nie działa to na każdą z nas, a poza tym powiększanie i ujędrnianie to chyba co innego, na to pierwsze nie liczę za bardzo, mnie chodzi o efekt na to co się dzieje z wiekiem. No, ale zobaczymy może trzeba na efekty cierpliwie zaczekać, nie u każdego są od razu.

----------


## Kajaga

A na co najczęściej zwracacie uwagę przy wyborze takiego serum np. do piersi? Ja właśnie szukam, ale zależy mi nie tylko na jakości ale i składzie (jestem uczulona na dużo chemicznych dodatków). No i cena. Byłoby super, gdyby to wszystko jakoś współgrało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie działa niestety. Stosuje miesiąc i nic

----------


## nataliasku

A ile razy w tygodniu smarujesz? Może masz inne oczekiwania niż jest w stanie Tobie zapewnić ten krem? U mnie sprawdza się świetnie. Biust ujędrnił się, jest taki miękki i jednocześnie podniesiony. No i ten skład  :Smile:  Natura przede wszystkim! Zero tolerancji dla chemii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Frashe, gdzieś już się spotkałam z tą nazwą... a akurat szukam kremu na moj biust... ponoć dobrze ujędrnia : )

----------


## Lizao

Fajne to serum!!! Jako nie wierzyłam w te opinie ale teraz sama jestem jedną z zadowolonych kobiet  :Wink:  Piersi pierwsza klasa!

----------


## owsianna

Gdzie można kupić ten krem?  :Smile:  szukam dobrego kosmetyku, który poprawi kondycję moich piersi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdzie można kupić ten krem?  szukam dobrego kosmetyku, który poprawi kondycję moich piersi


Pewnie na allegro. Ale tam można dostać praktycznie wszystko. Jesli chcesz sobie kupić jakiś dobry krem na ujędrnienie biustu to polecam Perfect Bust.Frashe też miałam, podobnie jak serum vichy, ktore jest ostatnio mocno reklamowane ale mam wrazenie,ze właśnie perfect bust najwiecej mi dał. Dodam jednak, ze stosowałam równolegle z tabletkami na powiększenie piersi z tej samej serii tak wiec w sumie nie potrafię stwierdzić co zadziałało lepiej.To serum czy może tabletki.
Serum Perfect bust obiecuje na pierwszym miejscu powiększenie biustu, ujędrnienie i przywrócenie elastyczności. I moim zdaniem sie z tych obietnic wywiązuje. Jak dla mnie działa jak dobry balsam - nawilża, ujędrnia. No i powieksza również  :Smile:

----------


## paula_la

Kupisz go w internecie, min. na allegro. Ja kupiłam miesiąc temu i niedługo kończę pierwsze opakowanie. Jeżeli chodzi o działanie to nie wiem czy to jakaś magiczna mikstura czy po prostu sama natura działa takie cuda ale moja skóra jest nie do poznania - bardzo się ujędrniła, jest miękka i mam wrażenie, że przez miesiąc cellulit się minimalnie zredukował (chociaż wiem, że to dłuższy proces) no ale generalnie na plus. Minusem jest cena. To tyle.

----------


## paula_la

> Kupisz go w internecie, min. na allegro. Ja kupiłam miesiąc temu i niedługo kończę pierwsze opakowanie. Jeżeli chodzi o działanie to nie wiem czy to jakaś magiczna mikstura czy po prostu sama natura działa takie cuda ale moja skóra jest nie do poznania - bardzo się ujędrniła, jest miękka i mam wrażenie, że przez miesiąc cellulit się minimalnie zredukował (chociaż wiem, że to dłuższy proces) no ale generalnie na plus. Minusem jest cena. To tyle.


Mowa o kremie Frashe oczywiście  :Smile:

----------


## paula_la

> Kupisz go w internecie, min. na allegro. Ja kupiłam miesiąc temu i niedługo kończę pierwsze opakowanie. Jeżeli chodzi o działanie to nie wiem czy to jakaś magiczna mikstura czy po prostu sama natura działa takie cuda ale moja skóra jest nie do poznania - bardzo się ujędrniła, jest miękka i mam wrażenie, że przez miesiąc cellulit się minimalnie zredukował (chociaż wiem, że to dłuższy proces) no ale generalnie na plus. Minusem jest cena. To tyle.


Mowa o kremie Frashe oczywiście  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdzie można kupić ten krem Frashe? I po jakim czasie widać różnicę? Szukam prawdziwych opinii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem sam krem w niczym Ci nie pomoże. Ja po ciąży i kamieniu piersią miałam okropny biust. Byłam zrozpaczona jego wyglądem. Totalnie. Na szczęście są pewne zabiegi, które mogą sytuację uratować. U mnie był to Lipofilling wykonany w Klinice Zawodny Estetic. Bardzo polecam. Od razu znowu poczułam się kobietą!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi się wydaje, że to zależy od ogólnej kondycji piersi. Wiadomo, że w niektórych przypadkach sam krem nie pomoże, ale np jeśli ktoś ma rozmiar A albo B to spokojnie kosmetyk da radę. Można też ćwiczyć mięśnie klatki piersiowej żeby piersi mogły się jakoś "trzymać". A co do Frashe to jakiś czas temu skusiłam się i faktycznie - działanie całkiem ok. Dobrze napina skórę - to na pewno. Skóra jest odżywiona i zdaje się, że krem działa tak, że piersi mają lepsze ukrwienie - dlatego lekko unoszą się ku górze  :Smile:  stąd jest to krem "powiększający" - poza ceną, jestem bardzo zadowolona! 9/10  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O tym Frashe to już od jakiegoś czasu jest głośno. Moja koleżanka z pracy tez używa... kurczę sama niewiem. Trochę drogi. Ale takie opinie dobre... co robić......?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja już mam dość zastanawiania się. Dziś kupuję ten krem na allegro. Możecie się do mnie odezwać, to opiszę Wam działanie tego kremu jak już będę tak z miesiąc po kuracji, mój e-mail jankakoperska@onet.pl 

Życzcie mi powodzenia!

----------


## igna02

I jak tam Wasze kuracje? Ja już trzeci tydzień smaruję się Frashe codziennie po kąpieli lub prysznicu i naprawdę widzę różnicę. Mam wrażenie, że znacznie poprawiło ukrwienie w tych okolicach, dlatego są takie opinie, że krem powiększa. Bo faktycznie powiększa. Ja przestałam się mieścić w mój stanik po 2 tygodniach. Ale druga sprawa jest też taka, że dużo ćwiczę. Oblewanie się zimnym i ciepłym strumieniem wody też daje spektakularne efekty. A jak u Was? Podzielicie się proszę  :Smile:

----------


## Anna_Q

Mi pomaga niezastąpiony peeling kawowy, który robię sama na bazie oleju kokosowego. Super sprawa, ale trzeba stosować regularnie. Jest on dobry zarówno na cellulit jak i na rozstępy. Super sprawa - ale o Frashe nie słyszałam, swoją ciekawską naturą znalazłam się  na ich stronie i patrzę, że ma kofeinę w składzie  :Smile:  to mi się podoba.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie wiele się zmieniło jak w końcu dobrałam sobie biustonosz. Pielęgnacja też jest bardzo ważna, ale teraz balsam do ciała mi wystarczy, chociaż nie powiem, zaintrygowałyście mnie tym kremem Frashe. Nie słyszałam jeszcze o kremie, który jest faktycznie stworzony z myślą o naszym biuście...

----------


## asjaa

A no właśnie, ja też myślałam, że nie ma żadnego serum co by podziałał na piersi. Wiadomo, że nie frashe nie powiększy mam biustu o kilka rozmiarów, ale na ujedrnienie i podniesienie jest całkiem wporządku  :Smile:

----------


## Agnieszka38

Ten frasche polecila mi sasiadka, bo zaczelo sie dziac cos dziwnego z moimi piersiami... staly sie takie bez zycia i nie rowne. robilam domowe maseczki ale to nie pomagalo... a frasche ma super sklad: min wyciąg z kwiatów lawendy, ekstrakt z pąków a te skladniki dzialaja tak ze , wzmacniaja naczynia krwionosne i to sprawilo, ze powoli ich kondycja sie polepsza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

fajnie, że działa na Ciebie ten krem, ciekawe czy na każdego działa tak samo... ? Jak myślicie?

----------


## owsianna

hej  :Smile:  dawno tu nie pisałam... chciałam się pochwalić że w końcu kupiłam Frashe i używam go już jakiś miesiąc, kondycja moich piersi przed i po to niebo a ziemia! Bardzo poprawił stan mojej skóry, ujędrnił je i lekko podniosł  :Smile:  ostatnio kupowałam nowy stanik i wyobraźcie sobie, że dotychczasowy A był za mały  :Smile:

----------


## Pinkipink

to super, że na Ciebie zadziałał, ja na razie używam go od dwóch tygodni i widzę minimalne efekty w postaci dobrze nawilżonej skóry  :Smile:  najbardziej czekam na ujędrnienie, ale zdaje się że powolutku skóra się uelastycznia  :Smile:

----------


## Mariamery009

to fajnie,że na ciebie działa, ja już nie mogę patrzeć na moje piersi ,przed ciaza byly jędrne i elastyczne a teraz?? bez porownania  :Frown:  mąż mówi że mu to nie przeszkadza ale ja czuje jakis niedosyt. Nie mam zamiaru isc pod noz bo nie stac  mnie, wolalabym wyprbowac czegos tanszego i bez ingerencji w cialo. Widze, że na parę pan ten krem zadziałał, ciekawe czy i dla mnie byłby skuteczny. I czy  mozna go uzywac podczas karmienia cyz juz po zakonczeniu? Podobno ma naturalne skladniki, wiec nie powinni zagrozic dzidzi (proszę o opinie na ten temat) pozdrawiam, Marysia

----------


## Mentorka90

Chyba to nic nie przeszkadza, ja jak jeszcze karmiłam małą Anie to już smarowałam frashe, bo bałam się zwisów i rozstępów i nic nie zaszkodziło dziecku, zresztą to najlepiej wcierać wieczorem jak już dziecko położysz spać i weźmiesz kąpiel  :Smile:

----------


## czytamyetykiety

Macie może zdjęcie składu tego kremu?

----------


## dominiqe1990

odezwij sie na mojego maila: dominikagrzybowska@onet.pl  to przesle foto,  na ich stronce też masz skład jbc

----------


## Dżina

nie wierze ze sam krem wam pomaga

----------


## owsianna

acanthopanax senticosus extract, wyciąg z kwiatów lawendy, ekstrakt z ruszczyka kolczastego, ekstrakt z pąków, kofeina, dipalmitoyl hydroxyproline, ceremide 6 to jest napisane na opakowaniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no to bardzo ładny skład ma. Coraz mniej takich kosmetyków *niestety*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dipalmitoyl hydroxyproline - no ładnie ładnie  :Smile:  piękny skład. Gdzie kupujecie to serum?

----------


## Olalele

Dżina sam krem to nie, ja dodatkowo stosuje masaże, sporo jest ich na necie.

----------


## KonopnaFarmacjagdynia

Ja szczerze mówiąc nigdy nie miałam styczności z kremem tej firmy więc ciężko jest mi cokolwiek powiedzieć na ten temat. Mogę się natomiast zgodzić, że oprócz kosmetyków które stosujemy do codziennej pielęgnacji, liczy się również to jak się odżywiamy czy nasz tryb życia, masaże- warto z tego korzystać.

----------


## michaela

widze, że nie tylko ja w sumie z tym frashe wskakuję, ale w sumie jak dla mnie on jest całkiem fajny w działaniu, jeżeli oczywiście robi się tez poza posmarowaniem i pachnieniem na kanapie  :Wink:  nakładam go od jakiś 3 miesięcy niecałych i jak na razie złego słowa nie powiem na niego, bo nie moge mu nic zarzucić.

----------


## mikiiiii

Polecam spróbować Bust Up Line (bust-up.pl). Produkt jest sprawdzony, w pełni z naturalnych
 składników więc to faktycznie taka opcja, która warta będzie uwagi, duża dawka fitoestrogenów z
 pozytywnym wpływem na organizm. Trzy miesiące wystarczy stosować i możesz zauważyć wyraźną 
różnicę jeśli chodzi o wygląd biustu, wydaje mi się, że to taka opcja, którą faktycznie warto mieć na
 uwadze.

----------


## kozlowska

> widze, że nie tylko ja w sumie z tym frashe wskakuję, ale w sumie jak dla mnie on jest całkiem fajny w działaniu, jeżeli oczywiście robi się tez poza posmarowaniem i pachnieniem na kanapie  nakładam go od jakiś 3 miesięcy niecałych i jak na razie złego słowa nie powiem na niego, bo nie moge mu nic zarzucić.


Ooooo!!!! Już kiedyś o nim słyszałam i w sumie chciałam go kupić, ale zapomniałam o temacie na dłuższy moment. W końcu znalazłam frashe jak napisałaś o nim w temacie postu haha. W ogóle przestraszyłam się, że może go już nie można kupić, ale widzę że jest nadal dostępny, więc dzisiaj sobie zamówię, bo za długo z tym zwlekam, a kasa już dotarła na konto z wypłaty hahahaha.

----------


## najkola

niedawno kupiłam, bo skończyłam karmić ten krem z lawendą, ruszczyk kolczasty, żeń-szeń syberyjski, ceramide 6 itp. widzę, że jest już ten biust bardziej kształtny, ale też w sumie polecam szczotkować się na sucho.

----------


## Nanka

Miałam ten żel Frashe i jest całkiem przyjemny, ładnie pachnie.Jednak powiekszenia jako takiego nie zobaczyłam i raczej nie ma co liczyc na to,ze sam zel powiekszy biust. Bez znaczenia na to ile będzie kosztował. Jest to o wiele lepszy kosmetyk od takiego eveline przykładowo z drogerii ale nie jest to jakieś cud działanie.Co to to nie 

Tak w ogole to mi o wiele bardziej pomogły tabletki perfect bust.

----------


## cilka

Możesz coś o nich napisać? Sama zastanawiałam się nad powiększeniem biust tabletkami anty... Ale czytałam że się po nic tyje...

----------


## Nanka

Powiększenie tabletkami antykoncepcyjnymi? Pierwsze słyszę. Sama brałam przez wiele lat ( aktualnie już nie biorę) ale nie zobaczyłam u siebie ani powiększenia.Tycia w sumie również nie bo zawsze byłam naturalnie szczupła.Co niestety powodowało również praktycznie całkowity brak biustu. No dobra coś tam było ale nie mogłam sobie kupować biuistonoszy z miseczką większą niż miseczka A. Za to pomogły te tabletki o których tutaj wspomniałam. Z tym, że są to tabletki działające konkretnie na powiększenie biiustu. Mają w sobie ziołowe składniki. Nie zauważyłam po nich tycia. Generalnie opinie w sieci są podzielone bo niektóre kobiety są zadowolone, niektóre nie ale sama nie żałuje,ze spróbowałam bo potem pewnie bym się jeszcze długo zastanawiała czy to działa czy nie.

----------


## Cilka

Ale piszesz tutaj o tabletkach perfect bust czy kremie do biustu? Sama możę bym spróbowała ale zastanawiam się bardziej na początku nad kremem czy może ten krem by mi pomógł. Jakoś nie mam zaufania do tabletek.

----------


## Nanka

Ja też nie miałam ale wypróbowałam i tak jak tutaj piszę nie żałuje. Nie wiem czy sam krem Ci pomoże. Jest fajny, jak na razie ten krem to najlepszy krem do biustu jaki stosowałam (oczywiscie perfect bust a nie frashe bo perfect bust moim zdaniem od frashe jest jednak lepszy, tak samo od vichy i eveline jakie też testowałam). Ale to raczej jedynie tabletki mają działanie powiekszające biust. I to przy dłuzszej terapiii minimum 3-4 miesiące.

----------

